# GW's Double standards



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to say im a little bit annoyed at GW at the moment, its a minor thing but i feel it needs saying, As a huge Eldar fan from day one i feel a bit deflated and let down with this weeks releases, First and foremost i have to say im not a jet bike fan, never have been and never likely to be. The original jet bike was an all metal affair and as was the standard back in the day it came with no optional parts, if you wanted variety you picked up alternate sculpts or converted metal, the second incarnation was plastic and like its metal predecessor it came with no optional parts and to make matters worse it didnt even look like the rest of the Eldar army. Anyway fast forward to last week, extremely excited by the fact we were finally going to get the jet bikes we deserved, the prototype we had seen a few years ago and clearly the template had been used for the dark Eldar and then the harliequins. 

I have to say i was expecting great things, the dark eldar bikes are exceptional and with the options in the kit its very easy to create very unique and different minis, different heads, torsos, bike hoods and a variety of weapons, the harliequins also have loads of optional masks,heads and weapons etc, we can also look to the ork bike which again has a multitude of options to allow vast variety when modeling, so it wasnt really a great leap to imagine that an army who has so many entries in its codex that use jet bikes to get something quite special for this release, well i have to say looking at the release im extremely disappointed.

For those who haven't looked into this , the situation is as follows , the basic plastic jet bike has been replaced by a basic plastic jet bike, the only real change is the sprue contains all three of the available weapons from the codex and literally nothing else, not even an alternate head?? okay maybe all guardians have the same helmet, but they could have at least shoved in a helmet less head? the bike even hood even has a little removable section that has been been given runes on the Farseer bike, why didnt they give some optional runes for the major craft world? or some different looking fins?
And thats just off the top of my head and i haven't even mentioned the fact that just maybe this kit would have been ideal as a dual kit with the shining spears which im sad to say remain as fine cast, or at the very least they could have squeezed in the Autrach bike rider on to this sprues.

This is the double standard, man other armies enjoy a huge variety of optional extras, these take the form of dual and triple kits or just stuff that can add variety to the model , i think this is important and i think its one of GWs strengths compared to its competitors, here they have totally failed and it happens alot with craftworld Eldar models.

recently we have been treated to some exceptional kits in the form of harlies and ad-mech, these are arguably risky to produce armies, but GW has taken the time and effort to make something truly amazing, loads of optional extras and masses of variety on the sprues, this followed a serious purple patch for warhammer with some magnificent stuff for end times again with loads of variety. 

but i see this weekends stuff as a step backwards, clearly the jetbike tool was cut a while ago, it will be interesting to see what its date stamp is, and i feel let down and think GW missed a great chance to release something spectacular.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Although I can imagine you're disappointed, with the amount of releases being thrown out lately, they are eventually going to disappoint people on some of the models. Seems to me these bikes were done for a while and the sculpters have been hard at work with the ridiculous amount of other kits coming out these days.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I can see how this is particularly disappointing from the perspective of a bitz seller, on a unit expected to move like hotcakes! 

The Shining Spears minis are certainly looking more and more dated, now. I imagine some folks will convert them from Reavers and the like, but...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it is really a profit issue. Why should GW invest more money in kit that is going to sell like crazy anyway. From a consumer stand point I could see wanting different heads and options but from a business point if you know the new codex is going to make the kit sell why add more cost to it and lower the profit?

I feel your pain though I would love the ork buggy to be updated since it was produced back in 1994 and hasn't been upgraded since because it still sells well I'm sure even though the orks with it are the wrong size and the gun with it isn't even an option so you have to convert it anyway GW won't update it because idiots like me want 8 of them in their army so we buy them as is. GW is all about the profit so adding extra sprues and options would lower the profit. Besides people probably have different heads to glue on from other kits or they can buy them online if they want to have different ones.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Eldar are hard to make dual kits for, to be honest - all the Aspects are supposed to look different with only some of the legs and torsoes being the same, so unless people want something like Sternguard where you pay £30 for five infantry with a tonne of options that don't fit together very well, they kinda have to be in seperate kits. It'd be great if they were in plastic, but I imagine it's a risky move to spend the money on upgrading them to plastic. Outside of that, there's the tanks (fair enough - wouldn't kill them to put a Firestorm turret in the Falcon/Wave Serpent box I guess), Guardian Defenders/Storm Guardians (in case they're viable for the first time maybe ever) and Jetbikes/Shining Spears (which as you quite rightly said, should be in the same kit), but I can't think of anything else Eldar have that would really work as a dual kit without being expensive as hell for including five sets of arms per dude or what have you.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

First let me say my issue isnt from a bitz seller point of veiw it is from a dyed in the wool eldar fan, i accept my army is not the most popular and as such isnt going to demand the time dedicated to say marines , i also realise many of the units are impossible to dual kit, but here with the guardian jet bikes was a very real opportunity to make one with the shining spears .
And really thats the double standard im talking about, other armies are almost 100% plastic or can be fielded as such, they bother to sculpt a plastic autarch but then dont include all his options in the blister? (Unless his options have been removed in the new dex in which case hes fine) and seemingly just when we thought the spectre of fine cast was dead and buried gw repackage the resin aurtach on bike and spears??? And what happened to the craftworld specific codexs that came along with the last eldar codex are they now shit canned ?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

B&K has a huge point. Windriders fall into the same thing as, say Wild Riders for Wood Elves. They could have made a kit with a LOT of options, knowing some pieces would be wasted. The only argument I can think is that since Shining Spears are STILL not an amazing aspect, there's going to be so many lances laying around by the end of the day... but that would have meant easy Autarch conversions, also.

It just means I need to find a bits seller that offers the lance arms. Or wait for some guy in Russia to start printing just lances.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Or wait for some guy in Russia to start printing just lances.


Why wait?

'swhere I get my unit fillers from for VC.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems strange they didn't make a dual kit with shining spears. I suppose at a later date they could update the jetbikes kit to include parts for shining spears (like the tyranid warriors kit was updated to add swords and prime parts)

Eldar do seem to get a bad deal as far as models go. A couple of years ago I was interested in doing a fast Eldar army based on plenty of jetbikes, vypers, fire prisms/falcons/wave serpents, swooping hawks and warp spiders, but when I skimmed through their model range I was put off by kits that hadn't been changed since the 90s. Compared with some of the better supported factions it's a bit discouraging; with most units of aspect warriors it isn't even possible to do a unit of five without duplicate poses


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> Why wait?
> 
> 'swhere I get my unit fillers from for VC.
> 
> View attachment 959965729


I used Shapeways before for the tail for my Heldrake. But I needed someone to design it for me first. CAD is not part of my portfolio.


in other news, searching for 'lances' did show me a metric ton of BFG ships....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If you are looking for lances you could use the pole arms from the harliequin starweaver/skyweaver kits.
not exactly lances but a good alternative, come to think of it with some of the none craft world stuff exodites are pretty easy these days.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I actually already plan on using Zephyrglaives on Skyweavers, so I wouldn't want to reuse the weapons.

I'm using Wild Rider spears for my Jetlocks (I'll be probably using the hQ Skyrunners as my starting point for Autarchs). 

I could try converting some High Elf Lances.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I wonder what the date on the sprue is? If the mould was made back when they showed the prototype at that Games Day years ago (2007?), it may pre-date all the modern dual-kits.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

At least they release stuff for Eldar on the occasion, and I think the Eldar jet bikes are cool.

However GW could have earned a lot of brownie points in stretching the Eldar stuff for a couple of weeks and included Aspect Warriors such as Howling Banshees etc....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> At least they release stuff for Eldar on the occasion, and I think the Eldar jet bikes are cool.
> 
> However GW could have earned a lot of brownie points in stretching the Eldar stuff for a couple of weeks and included Aspect Warriors such as Howling Banshees etc....


very true, but i really dont fancy our chances of getting plastic aspects any time soon, if ever, one of the problems GW faces is the apparent requirement to never "squat" anything because of the back lash from the community, the aspect warriors were a huge shot in the arm for the pirate eldar of the early 90s, the aspects ,warlocks and avatar really fleshed out the army, but it was a very very different time and a very different game back then, firstly a 5 man blister pack of eldar in lead was cheap as chips, the game was infantry heavy because only a few vehicles existed. So units who were very different looking and specialised in function were very much okay to produce, its the same with imperial guards men, back in the day they produced loads of very different looking guard units, but now in the days of plastics we are left with pretty much Cadians. 
If GW were to produce plastic aspects this would be the 4th time the models have been produced for some of the aspects(banshees,scorpions,fire dragons,reapers) which means there is already a significant amount of old minis in circulations for those aspects, also would there be any point, they dont have variant weapons any longer so anything new would just be the same as the old stuff at least with the jet bikes they had the sense to include a new weapon(if literally nothing else), other units in the army are arguably more capable for the points(im not sure as i have read the new codex but thats what im hearing), the designs are pretty much perfect so you couldnt even expect an improvement in that direction, so im struggling to see what the point would be other than plastic would be a better material and thats really not enough of a reason to start cutting an expensive tool.

realistically the only way forward would be to change the aspects weapons to include other weapons types, so for example reapers could have shuriken cannons, las cannons and missle launchers or something as yet unseen/invented, but by doing that you would effect some other units usefulness or shove them into an expensive board game or better still a starter set. Or a really off the wall idea, put two aspects in one box , and i dont mean a dual kit, i mean put a squad of spiders and a squad of reapers in one box, 10 infantry minis including exarch stuff in one box but its two aspect shrines??


Hey i know more than most that some things in business simply are just not gonna happen, even for a multimillion pound company such as GW they still have to make tough choices based on past sales numbers, its just quite annoying to see stuff released like the blood angel tactical and terminator squad ontop of death company, sanginary guard, furioso dreadnought ,baal preditor and storm raven, these are chapter specific units , and arguably the tactical squad and terminator squad were really not needed and very real plastic alternatives already existed ,yet eldar cant even get plastic aspect warriors.

i have been selling bitz for a while and i have seen a real significant shift away from marines towards xenos and non marine based armies, but the trend has followed a pattern, the more plastic units an army has the more people will buy it, people didnt want metal when plastic came up to scratch and people still have a massive distrust of finecast and resin, if GW want more sales for Eldar then need to invest in plastic and i for one would be happy to see some aspects either combined in a dual kit or even possibly "squated" if it meant others went to plastic(who needs swooping hawks anyway?).


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Could they not ask say Forgeworld for example to produce some alternative sculpts for the aspects as the Shadow Spectres as sexy as hell produced by Forgeworld. They look good, go together well & stand up to being pinned for extra strength the only niggle with them is that the base is huge & fits alot better on a 32mm base rather than the old 25mm


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the_barwn said:


> Could they not ask say Forgeworld for example to produce some alternative sculpts for the aspects as the Shadow Spectres as sexy as hell produced by Forgeworld. They look good, go together well & stand up to being pinned for extra strength the only niggle with them is that the base is huge & fits alot better on a 32mm base rather than the old 25mm


well they could, but then again forgeworld seem pretty busy producing things for 30k at the moment at the expense of almost everything else so its highly unlikely,but yes the specters are amazeballs. 

but then again even without 30k in the mix, forgeworld were also pretty guilty of favoring marines and imperial armies, Orks and eldar and tau got a little love, dark eldar got almost zero love as did the necrons, Im still shocked that they produced the Phantom.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I do think it is somewhat of a double standard. They should have released them as a dual kit with Shining Spears. The only reason I can see why they didn't is because the mold is somewhat old. And while yes it's hard to justify giving Aspects plastic when like Bits said their options are somewhat fixed and maybe a slightly different pose not much else would change. However when Imperial Armies are getting plastic when there are plenty of ways to create what they just released its a bit of a pain. 

Regarding FW, I think you have no hope, just go on their site and look at the sheer number of Imperial to Xenos stuff. And that was before they went into 30k overdrive.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I found out why I think GW did what they did with Eldar.

Previous Eldar Jet Bikes were selling at $55AUD per box, now with the new Eldar Jet Bikes the price went up to $70AUD per box.

Call me cynical.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well I found out why I think GW did what they did with Eldar.
> 
> Previous Eldar Jet Bikes were selling at $55AUD per box, now with the new Eldar Jet Bikes the price went up to $70AUD per box.
> 
> Call me cynical.


You're cynical.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

That sounds about right.....
Just trying to blind you with the shiney


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think it would be too difficult to do dual kit plastic aspect warriors. The legs and torsos of most aspects look pretty similar to me, would it really be an issue to make fire dragon/dark reapers? Different heads, different weapons... that's about it. 

Howling banshees/swooping hawks. Use the same legs and bodies, different arms and heads and then added wings for the hawks. Both would look fine with dynamic leg and torso combinations that they can share

Dire avengers/scorpions. Two sets of heads and different weapon arms. Chaos space marines get two sets of weapons and arms in one box, why not eldar?

I've left out warp spiders but you could probably dual them with anything really. Dark reapers, fire dragons, dire avengers etc. Just different arms, guns, heads and some jump pack bits that clip onto the regular aspect warrior back

I don't think it's hard to imagine a _triple_ kit that makes warp spiders, dark reapers and fire dragons. Or a triple kit that does banshees, scorpions and hawks. Release two kits that make six units; surely that would make money?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually you could dual kit the warp spiders with shadow spectres


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Considering Dire Avengers are an aging, frankly uninspiring kit that they're charging £20.50 for _five guys_, I really wouldn't like to see the price of a dual/triple Aspect Warrior kit...

Beautiful Space Marine Tactical kit building 10 models: £25
Sternguard kit packed with options but building 5 models: £30

Bland Dire Avenger kit building 5 models: £20.50
Duo/trio-build Aspect Warrior kit building 5 models: £40?

Hell, Guardians are £22 for 10 - I'd expect Aspect Warriors to be £30 for 5 _at the very least_, which is more than they cost in frickin Finecast.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

All i can say is shlondpoofer


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

While rumours abound about GW putting out another Space Marines codex, it seems 4 codex in 12 years or so isn't enough, while we here at Chaos Central still are waiting for these.
As multi part plastic kits.

Chaos Lord
Chaos Sorcerer
Chaos Warpsmith
Chaos Apostle
Chaos Chosen
Chaos Plague Zombies
Chaos Enhanced Warriors
Chaos Mutilators
Chaos Plague Marines
Chaos Noise Marines
Chaos Thousand Sons
Chaos Cultists 
Chaos Havocs
Chaos Obliterators

Not that I am complaining, but just a little attention to something that hasn't seen any activity since October 2012.

Please GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> While rumours abound about GW putting out another Space Marines codex, it seems 4 codex in 12 years or so isn't enough, while we here at Chaos Central still are waiting for these.
> As multi part plastic kits.
> 
> Chaos Lord
> ...


i have to agree with you, i also think the chaos marines have been getting short changed for quite some time, i also had quite high hopes for seeing something new out of that list with the Deamonkin codex, but as we know it was just a vehicle to shift bloodthirsters, thing is many of the things people are waiting on like the items on your list, dont need a codex to shift them, hell they could chuck out a plastic kit for thousand sons marines and terminators and it would be a license to print money, i would say its the same for the havocs and chosen, thats four kits, which arguably would be very easy to make with CAD and established designs and GW could guarantee a bumper month of sales.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i have to agree with you, i also think the chaos marines have been getting short changed for quite some time, i also had quite high hopes for seeing something new out of that list with the Deamonkin codex, but as we know it was just a vehicle to shift bloodthirsters, thing is many of the things people are waiting on like the items on your list, dont need a codex to shift them, hell they could chuck out a plastic kit for thousand sons marines and terminators and it would be a license to print money, i would say its the same for the havocs and chosen, thats four kits, which arguably would be very easy to make with CAD and established designs and GW could guarantee a bumper month of sales.


 It would be the goose that lays the golden egg, Chaos collectors and gamers would go batshit crazy.

Stretch it out a month with three releases per week, I mean you'd fulfil Chaos completely, well that's what I would have done. Just look at it since October 2012 we (Chaos Space Marines) has had only one kit and that was the Helbrute.

Also I have read and heard that the next Daemonkin release will be Tzeentch and that T-Sons will be included but not with plastic kit to go with it, folks have to put up with Failcast.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> Just look at it since October 2012 we (Chaos Space Marines) has had only one kit and that was the Helbrute.


What about the Heldrake and the Lord of Skulls? I'm pretty sure they are fairly new as well  Not to mention the models in the Dark Vengeance package.



Achaylus72 said:


> folks have to put up with Failcast.


I don't get this hatred toward Finecast. I have never had a problem with it - But to each his own.

Chaos will get their turn - For now we're getting brand new ways to play our models with the Daemonkin codexes, which is a lot of fun. Be careful you don't get sucked into the "No matter what they do, it sucks" hole that many Chaos players seems to be caught in.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Also I have read and heard that the next Daemonkin release will be Tzeentch and that T-Sons will be included but not with plastic kit to go with it, folks have to put up with Failcast.


That would imply that people will run Thousand Sons squads. They'd need a pretty huge change to the book for anyone to want to do that...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> They'd need a pretty huge change to the book for anyone to want to do that...


I think they only thing they need is to be not slow and purposeful, if a psyker is within X inches to be honest - Remove that one rule from them, and they could be useful. And, bonus, it would fit the lore of the Rubricae.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That doesn't fix the problem of only being good against MEQ infantry, having an intensely overpriced sergeant (and the basic dudes ain't cheap) for little increased survivability, and having no access to special or heavy weapons.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

The point I am making is that GW produces almost everything in plastic for Space Marines there are no plans to replace the Finecast upgrade kits for 

Iron Warriors
Havocs
Night Lords
Noise Marines
T-Sons

and the current Finecast kits for

Mutilators/Obliterators
Plague Marines
Chaos Sorcerer
Chaos Warpsmith
Chaos Apostle

And have boxed multi-part plastic kits for

Chaos Chosen
Plague Zombies
Enhanced Warriors
Chaos Cultists

My point is this if this was Space Marines all of these would be plastic now, and now the Space Marines are likely to get another Codex, that's 3 in 8 years and a whole shed load of new plastic crack.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> What about the Heldrake and the Lord of Skulls? I'm pretty sure they are fairly new as well  Not to mention the models in the Dark Vengeance package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The problem with the Dark Vengeance stuff is that it isn't multi-part kits like Space Marines Vanguard and Sternguard kits, just 6 monopause figures with no possibility of weapons options.

The Heldrake came out in October 2012, I'll grant you the Lord of Skulls, so that's two kits (Helbrute) in 2 year and 7 months, how many Space Marine kits have come out and not forget their allies that's a lot of kit, I'll check it out in my white dwarf collection and get back to you on that score.

As for getting stuck in the "it sucks hole" I am a pure collectors and looking at getting the entire Daemonkin books.

Oh and on Finecast it still has a 70%+ miscast rate after 4 years and now Forge World is using the stuff and their miscast rate has gone up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

70% miscast rate lol, no offense dude but it was never that high and as a very regular purchaser i can tell you miscasts are very rare these days. Its failures were always over exagerated online not least by certain quarters with anti GW agendas. That said i would much prefer multipart plastics


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> Oh and on Finecast it still has a 70%+ miscast rate after 4 years and now Forge World is using the stuff and their miscast rate has gone up.


Where do you get those numbers from? While I haven't tried to get a miscast myself, I have heard of some who have - But those numbers (and the claim that FW miscasts has gone up since using Finecast) seem very high.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> 70% miscast rate lol, no offense dude but it was never that high and as a very regular purchaser i can tell you miscasts are very rare these days. Its failures were always over exagerated online not least by certain quarters with anti GW agendas. That said i would much prefer multipart plastics


 Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Where do you get those numbers from? While I haven't tried to get a miscast myself, I have heard of some who have - But those numbers (and the claim that FW miscasts has gone up since using Finecast) seem very high.


 Yeah well I fell for the internet hype and what folks told me in general. BK has informed me that it wasn't that bad and I'll trust his word.

And thanx for the heads up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Finecast's main flaw was the timing of its release, this was two fold, first was it was rushed through,they took a considerable section of the metal catalog and moved it to finecast without ironing out the kinks in the process first, this lead to too many miscasts reaching the public, im not claiming a majority or that it was anything like was reported online, just too many for a very vocal social network savvy fan base. Secondly they put this stuff out at around the time certain people had an axe to grind with GW about changes to trade terms that effected them,and which in no uncertain terms were painful to quite a few larger indie traders, Come to think of it we are still waiting for Wayland games to start shipping to people out side of the EU are we not? 

Finecast has its limitations, but then again so does every material, metal is heavy and very pricey, resin is brittle and possibly dangerous when filed,drilled,sanded and expensive to cast, plastic is light, durable, but the tools are expensive to produce and require vast runs to be worthwhile. 

what frustrates me however isnt so much what material they use to produce a model as im perfectly comfortable with any material and im not massively price sensitive either, its the lack of effort put into certain ranges even when they make some effort. 
i personally think im not in a minority with this either, when GW decide to produce new shineys, the fan base prefers variety on the sprue, the more options a set seems to have the more the fans like them and over look price and purchase them?
Am i wrong?

i also think this should be a lesson they need to learn and fast, the lack of options on a plastic sprue tends to lead people to look to alternative suppliers, okay not producing models for codex entries is one thing and i suppose you cant blame folks for looking at alternative sources for models , but when you produce an New Eldar Jetbike for the love of god at least give me an alternate head , or a arm thats pointing , a female torso wouldnt be too much to ask, would it? these are not even gorund breaking things, they didnt even need to be sculpted they could have just dragged and dropped them from the guardian sprues, i suppose its about missed opportunity, thats my real gripe, when you see things like this weekends knight warden release , which essentially is the knight kit getting a whole additional sprue of goodies, making what is already a bloody amazing model even more bloody amazing, it makes you think where are my jet bikes extra sprue, or why didnt the Eldar wraithknight get some more love?, it sold extremely well!.

anyway my copy of x-wing is on its way.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to agree with you on that, Bits. Spess Muhreenz etc get plenty of attention, and some other armies get an average amount of attention at best. *sigh*




bitsandkits said:


> anyway my copy of x-wing is on its way.


Good man. :laugh:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

One issue that has changed that is the cost of tooling, it has come down in cost than 35 years ago, I can attest to the fact through a magazine called Fine Scale Modelling that they did a centrepiece on Tamyia and it cost a fortune to make one steel dye, back then it cost standard 2 million US dollars from scratch to production of kits.

I have heard and read that tooling these days costs anything from 50,000 to 200,000 pounds to produce, so in this costs have come down dramatically.

Not only that but with mass production, GW should factor in that eventually they break even with the impost of tooling costs, if not then they are in the wrong business.

Also Wayland Games I can recall boasted that they had found a loophole to the Embargo, and actually set up on their site a ROW section for GW products, GW soon put that to bed with threats of legal action and termination of supplies, which would have bankrupted them.

On the issue of Finecast, the many folks I have personally spoken have nothing but contempt for the product, not only miscasts, but in Australia Finecast does not handle the Australian summers, the bloody stuff melts/warps once it gets over 30 degrees Celsius, I have yet to meet and spoken anyone in Australia who has endorsed the stuff.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

From the few kits of finecast that I own, I do not have any issues with them, or if there were they blended well into the Nurgle DP kit - which was my first finecast, and made as soon as it was out on the shelf.

The other items that I got were single character ones (such as a farseer, the Emperor's Champion etc) which also did not have any defects, or were in areas that didn't matter.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

finally got my hands on the jet bikes , the tool was cut in 2013, so they are already 2 years old, so i wonder if they were ready for the last codex but got dropped because of the legal case.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I assume as well that the new sprue has the additional guns on it, so the shuriken cannon, catapult & scatter. Maybe the rules weren't right at the time for such power in Eldar hands or that the book had been written already, and by modifying it to include them would have unbalanced the army... cos we all know how balanced the last Eldar book was


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mayegelt said:


> I assume as well that the new sprue has the additional guns on it, so the shuriken cannon, catapult & scatter. Maybe the rules weren't right at the time for such power in Eldar hands or that the book had been written already, and by modifying it to include them would have unbalanced the army... cos we all know how balanced the last Eldar book was


could be that too, either way the sprue is boring as feck, i almost dropped off opening the box.
the farseer bike is quite good, nice details, the autarch is also nice.

but i have to say out of everything released in the last few weeks the one thing that blew me away is the full colour booklet that came with the knight warden kit, its amazing, full colour instructions, rules and painting and decal guide! its amazing,im begining to wonder if GW have bought a printing company?a few years ago some of the kits had photo copied assembly instructions in them, and now everything is shiney!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> could be that too, either way the sprue is boring as feck, i almost dropped off opening the box.
> the farseer bike is quite good, nice details, the autarch is also nice.
> 
> but i have to say out of everything released in the last few weeks the one thing that blew me away is the full colour booklet that came with the knight warden kit, its amazing, full colour instructions, rules and painting and decal guide! its amazing,im begining to wonder if GW have bought a printing company?a few years ago some of the kits had photo copied assembly instructions in them, and now everything is shiney!


I work for a large printing company, and it's absolutely amazing how mobile digital printing is. We just doubled the amount of presses in the room, and they're set up in running in a single day.The saddle stitched books the rules are printed on can be pumped out very fast, especially if there is no bleed. Wouldn't surprise me if GW was doing all the instruction books in house. It would require very very little overhead. It's already clear the hardbacks and perfect bound books are printed in UK.


----------

